# Raptors Acquire Reggie Evans



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> The first deal of the National Basketball Association's 2009 offseason has been reportedly completed. According to Doug Smith, the Toronto Raptors have traded sharpshooter, Jason Kapono to the Philadelphia 76ers for Reggie Evans.


Link


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I smell ch-ch-ch-championship!


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

i've wanted evans on the raptors for quite some time now. He is the kind of player that is very underrated, who is never really talked about, probably because he doesn't score all that much, but brings an element of basketball that the raps clearly need: energy, toughness, and rebounding. Is he the star player that the raps clearly need? No, but he is a piece of the puzzle that the raps need to make bosh stay in 2010.
Hopefully evans can bring the skills he has and utilizes them effectively with the raptors. 

Unfortunately, kapono had to leave, but he have enough skilled shooters as is (i.e. calderon, bosh, AP, Bargnani) Enough with the shooters, bring the bangers lol


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

So I guess this means were not drafting Blair after all and were going SG for sure in the draft


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> So I guess this means were not drafting Blair after all and were going SG for sure in the draft


Gerald Henderson, baby!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

YES!

Reggie Evans is gone!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

vinsanity77 said:


> Gerald Henderson, baby!!!


Hell no I'd take Evens or DeRozan before Henderson , but its amazing how quick BC moves at first we were linked to Blair for pretty much the past 3 weeks then Blair develops knee problems last week and this week we trade for reggie who is pretty much the same player good work Brian


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I like the trade. Kapono never felt comfortable playing in Toronto's system and was never used to his full potential. Evans helps out our weak frontline off the bench.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow Evans is automatically the toughest player on the team just in terms of ball grabbing


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> wow Evans is automatically the toughest player on the team just in terms of ball grabbing


Literally!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxEgKsyFCIw


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ha ha. Gay....


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

NeoSamurai said:


> Literally!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxEgKsyFCIw


lol, i thought that was implied in my post


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> lol, i thought that was implied in my post


yea, but im always up for plugging Inside the NBA any chance i get


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

cover your nuts Toronto


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> cover your nuts Toronto


Should sign John Amachi as head coach. Ball grabbing will be the new cool thing.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i don't like this trade. what's evans got to offer that bonsu can't? evans is stronger than bonsu but they bring the same things to the table. i would say bonsu's actually the better offensive player and is more athletic.

kapono wasn't doing anything for the raptors, but come on, you traded a decent player who has pretty good value around the league for someone else's garbage. few can shoot like kapono and in the right system kapono is worth his contract. there are a lot of guys who play like evans and most of them aren't even in the nba.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well how else do they address their frontcourt issues? This is a poor draft, though the Raps could have just drafted Brockman in the second round, a much cheaper option.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have always been frustrated with how Kapono has been used in Toronto but without a legitimate Perimeter defender beside him and with Jose Calderon's weak D at the 1rst, I guess Kapono would of never fit here. Raps never had the dangerous low post presence that would use Kapono to its fullest. Bosh is too much of a wuss to bang inside.

The only problem I have with Evans is that as much as he brings toughness, D and rebounding... playing offense with him on the court is 4 on 5. Plus he is much more of an undersized 4. With Bosh playing the 4... can Evans really play the 3 properly? I think he will get burned on the perimeter every minutes.

Unless somebody feels that I'm wrong, please let me know.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> I have always been frustrated with how Kapono has been used in Toronto but without a legitimate Perimeter defender beside him and with Jose Calderon's weak D at the 1rst, I guess Kapono would of never fit here. Raps never had the dangerous low post presence that would use Kapono to its fullest. Bosh is too much of a wuss to bang inside.
> 
> *The only problem I have with Evans is that as much as he brings toughness, D and rebounding... playing offense with him on the court is 4 on 5. Plus he is much more of an undersized 4. With Bosh playing the 4... can Evans really play the 3 properly? I think he will get burned on the perimeter every minutes.*
> 
> Unless somebody feels that I'm wrong, please let me know.


Well, if we're targeting a 2/3 in this years draft (whether is Evans, Henderson, or DeRozan), you have to find playing time for him. With Kapono in the picture, he'd become an expensive 3rd stringer. At least with Evans, you'll get a player who you know will give you decent minutes and wont play outside himself. Most important in my eyes is the fact that hes the type of player that doesnt need the ball in his hands nor needs to shoot to be effective for you on the floor. You have Bosh and Bargnani already at the 4/5 spot who command 13+ shots a night, Evans is a nice complement to each guy with his offensive rebounding and the ability to take defensive responsibility against better post players on the opposition. One would have hoped that Humphries could play Evans' role, but he hasnt developed into that hustle player. With Pops, hopefully he'll re-sign for cheap but he may get a bigger contract somewhere else and we need all the money we can get considering Marion and AP still need to be signed. 

Its not a sexy trade but its a trade that needs to be done in order to round out the roster and improve the team overall.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

i want the raptors to draft earl clark!
please get it done BC!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> I have always been frustrated with how Kapono has been used in Toronto but without a legitimate Perimeter defender beside him and with Jose Calderon's weak D at the 1rst, I guess Kapono would of never fit here. Raps never had the dangerous low post presence that would use Kapono to its fullest. Bosh is too much of a wuss to bang inside.
> 
> The only problem I have with Evans is that as much as he brings toughness, D and rebounding... playing offense with him on the court is 4 on 5. Plus he is much more of an undersized 4. With Bosh playing the 4... can Evans really play the 3 properly? I think he will get burned on the perimeter every minutes.
> 
> Unless somebody feels that I'm wrong, please let me know.


Reggie Evans will never line up as a small forward....ever!!!! I have no idea where you even got that notion from. Evans will be used for 12-18 minutes a game at primarily the 4 spot, he will also get a little time guarding some of the smaller centers in the league as well. He may not be a popular choice, but he will bring a gritty player that knows his role....not to mention that he saves the team 1.1 mil this year and 1.5 mil next year. 

This makes Humphries a good trade asset. Hump has two years (1 player option) at 3.2 mil. He is still very young and has shown flashes, add a future second round pick and we may be able to get an upgrade for him.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i don't really understand fans who criticize this deal. yes, kapono is a good shooter but *we don't use him*. imo, that's been the problem with this team from the beginning: it's not that we don't have talent- it's that we don't use it. 

with that in mind, who really knows how much sandpaper reggie evans is going to bring. i mean, maybe it's just a matter of time before we convert _him_ into a fairy, too. in that sense, maybe trading for toughness is not the way for this team to get tougher. maybe we need to stop looking at the neighbour's lawn to realize that maybe the reason _our_ lawn looks so bad in comparison has less to do with our lawn than it does the way we're treating it. in other words, look in the mirror. "why are we sabotaging so much talent?"

but it was still worth it, imo. we were doing absolutely nothing with kapono's skill. might as well try another road.

peace


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Good, I am tired of Kaponoo's "crafty" shots.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ballocks said:


> i don't really understand fans who criticize this deal. yes, kapono is a good shooter but *we don't use him*. imo, that's been the problem with this team from the beginning: it's not that we don't have talent- it's that we don't use it.
> 
> with that in mind, who really knows how much sandpaper reggie evans is going to bring. i mean, maybe it's just a matter of time before we convert _him_ into a fairy, too. in that sense, maybe trading for toughness is not the way for this team to get tougher. maybe we need to stop looking at the neighbour's lawn to realize that maybe the reason _our_ lawn looks so bad in comparison has less to do with our lawn than it does the way we're treating it. in other words, look in the mirror. "why are we sabotaging so much talent?"
> 
> ...



On again -ballocks- comes in and hammers the nail on the head. Kapono was worthless in our system. Every player is useless in our system. Infact it would appear our system is one that strives to ruin good players.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

am i the only one who likes humphries a lot more than evans? wow, some of you must have never seen evans play. he is a very good rebounder, and that's pretty much where all his positives are. humphries is a way better player than evans. i find humphries to be even better than leon powe who's regarded as one of the best backups in the league.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Porn_Player said:


> On again -ballocks- comes in and hammers the nail on the head. Kapono was worthless in our system. Every player is useless in our system. Infact it would appear our system is one that strives to ruin good players.


You guys need to calm down. I think this trade is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Should sign John Amachi as head coach. Ball grabbing will be the new cool thing.


That was low (no pun intended) but hilarious:lol:


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

c_dog said:


> am i the only one who likes humphries a lot more than evans? wow, some of you must have never seen evans play. he is a very good rebounder, and that's pretty much where all his positives are. humphries is a way better player than evans. i find humphries to be even better than leon powe who's regarded as one of the best backups in the league.


I would like Hump more if he didnt look for his shot every time he got the ball. When he catches the ball from 18-20 feet out, he either takes that jumper or puts his head down and drives to the lane. If he were strictly a hustler, I would have him taking minutes from Evans, but he hasnt done that.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

This may be a wake-up call to Hump. Hump has better athleticism and is a better offensive player than Evans, Evans understands his role better. If Kris, who is still very young can put those things together for this season we will have a very nice back-up power forward, if not he is still young enough to have some trade interest around the league...not allot, but some.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

mo76 said:


> You guys need to calm down. I think this trade is a step in the right direction.


Calm down? ... I've just become bored with this franchise. Were always taking 'steps in the right direction' and always manage to get lost before getting to the end. Yes I'm a filthy pessimist but that's what the franchise has done to me. 

I like the trade but until this team excites me I'm probably going to carry on preffering to watch other teams. Bad supporter me.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Porn_Player said:


> Calm down? ... I've just become bored with this franchise. Were always taking 'steps in the right direction' and always manage to get lost before getting to the end. Yes I'm a filthy pessimist but that's what the franchise has done to me.
> 
> I like the trade but until this team excites me I'm probably going to carry on preffering to watch other teams. Bad supporter me.


Welcome to the dark side of the force my friend. I gave up on them this year as well.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

True fans don't give up on their team, I may have realized that Toronto was not going anywhere, but I did not give up, I embraced Bargnani's improvement and looked to the off-season.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

True fans? hahahahahahaha. Blinded fans is the other alternative. Don't be so naive, I'm still happy to see Bargs improve and ofcourse I want us to actually make a difference this off season BUT like I said I will not choose raptor games over others anymore as I know how every game will pan out (and ofcourse everygame is insignificant) ... All I need is an excuse to love this team again but thus far with the appointment of Triano and the aquisition of Evans I don't legitimately have one. 

Hopefully that changes on the 25th. 

So yeah, quit your holier than thou act, you just sound like a schmuck.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think theres any reason to feel pessimistic at least from this trade. I doubt this and the draft will be the only moves that Colangelo make this off season, at least hold your pouting until October. I know that a lot of people have lost hope on this franchise, but I do feel that we are a few good decisions away from being competitive again. Just look at Orlando for example, 2-3 years ago you wouldn't imagine them being the best team in the East even with Dwight Howard in the middle. A few trades and free agent signings later they have become a very good team, the same could happen to us.

As for the trade, I think it's one of the better ones that Colangelo's has made since he came here. Kapono isn't going to help our team as long as we don't have a defensive anchor in the middle. Meanwhile Reggie Evans fills a void off the bench as the guy that does all the dirty work. Lastly, he makes less money which helps our cap situation. I don't see what's not to like about this trade.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

True fans don't give up on their team?

heh, take me off the list of the Raps then, cuz I choose not to support talented teams who under performs. I'm sick and tired of it. Until they get their act together, you can call me a fake fan as much as you want.
Miami had a 15 wins season last year and I still supported them. The difference is, they were not talented. Raps actually were. I hate that.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

What you people are describing is what most sports reporters refer to as fair weather fans, or the more popular, band wagon jumpers. I don't sit there and watch a game all happy and full of smiles just because I am watching my team play. When the Raptors are loosing and underaceiving I am pissed, but I don't bail. Call me a schmuck if you want, but at least I am not as moody as a 13 year old girl right in the middle of puberty. 

Before Toronto got a team I was a Bulls fan, not the 6 title Bulls, but the ones that lost to the Bucks in the first Round, got swept by the Celtics, and beat-up by the Pistons. Granted they were having solid season in the win department, but they still were first round loosers, sound familiar? One bad year is not going to make me turn off the games, it just makes me yearn for better times. 

Oh well, I guess I'm a schmuck, but at least people know where I stand and that I've got their back when needed....I won't bail because someone is having a bad day and I don't like them at that point.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

billfindlay10 said:


> What you people are describing is what most sports reporters refer to as fair weather fans, or the more popular, band wagon jumpers. I don't sit there and watch a game all happy and full of smiles just because I am watching my team play. When the Raptors are loosing and underaceiving I am pissed, but I don't bail. Call me a schmuck if you want, but at least I am not as moody as a 13 year old girl right in the middle of puberty.


Co-sign


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> What you people are describing is what most sports reporters refer to as fair weather fans, or the more popular, band wagon jumpers. I don't sit there and watch a game all happy and full of smiles just because I am watching my team play. When the Raptors are loosing and underaceiving I am pissed, but I don't bail. Call me a schmuck if you want, but at least I am not as moody as a 13 year old girl right in the middle of puberty.
> 
> Before Toronto got a team I was a Bulls fan, not the 6 title Bulls, but the ones that lost to the Bucks in the first Round, got swept by the Celtics, and beat-up by the Pistons. Granted they were having solid season in the win department, but they still were first round loosers, sound familiar? One bad year is not going to make me turn off the games, it just makes me yearn for better times.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I'm a schmuck, but at least people know where I stand and that I've got their back when needed....I won't bail because someone is having a bad day and I don't like them at that point.


A band wagon fan? Care to look at the date I joined this god-forsaken site? ... I haven't bailed, I have simply lost some of the passion I had for supporting the team. You may notice I am from England, which means if the Raptors aren't exciting or winning games then they simply will not get aired. It's tough to be a fan for the last decade putting in hours of support and getting so little in return, but don't get me wrong I still love this franchise. It's just I've gone from being die-hard and staying up till the next days sunrises watching games streamed live, to a fan just hoping the team gives him reason to do that again, is it really worth staying up till 5am to watch a game that my only interest is the seeing the progress of Bargs? Yes it is sometimes but over a lacklustre 82 games season it's not worth doing it every other day. 

I said you sounded like a schmuck, that doesn't make you one, afterall I do a mean Australian accent and yet I'm still British. Although I do think your last post was again very shmuck-esque...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Call me what you want but I was there when we had CV and Graham and had to endure Mike James play 1 on 5.

I'm tired of supporting underachieving teams. I threw my towel. White flag, I give up.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Call me what you want but I was there when we had CV and Graham and had to endure Mike James play 1 on 5.
> 
> I'm tired of supporting underachieving teams. I threw my towel. White flag, I give up.


So why do you post here every day? 

Why don't you go to the oklahoma city forum so you can discuss how they can trade everyone except for durant to get blake griffen.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Doesn't mean that I'm not a fan anymore that I don't keep an eye on them. I still wish them success.

I'd love for Durant to play alongside Durant, I have asked about it but there isn't much life there... Now that you mention it, I'll pay a visit to the OKC forum. Good call!


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> True fans don't give up on their team?
> 
> heh, take me off the list of the Raps then, cuz I choose not to support* talented teams who under performs*. I'm sick and tired of it. Until they get their act together, you can call me a fake fan as much as you want.
> Miami had a 15 wins season last year and I still supported them. The difference is, they were not talented. Raps actually were. I hate that.


Tell me Dee-Zy, which team are you referring to? You aren't talking about the Raptors, right? Who on this team was talented for the past couple of years?

In the 06-07 season, our team was able to win the Atlantic division because everyone else in our division weren't that good. Also, those Raptors had depth. They had Calderon, Mo-pete, Joey G, Bargnani, Juan Dixon coming off the bench. Now, two of them are our starters and our bench became depleted when Calderon took over Ford and Ford got traded, Dixon left, Mo-pete left. We were able to make up for the lack of talent by having a lot of players who could step in when others were unable to step up. In my opinion, we were able to win the division primarily back then because our division was weak, and we had depth, not necessarily high-end depth, but depth nonetheless. Now we don't have that.

Now back, to "talented teams who under perform", let's talk about some talented players on our team. We have Bosh, who had a strong start to the season but faded away in the middle of the season, probably due to fatigue from the Olympics, but Wade, Kobe, Lebron, Howard, Carmelo, were all able to step up and play even better. I don't know if Bosh necessarily did this season. Also, we have Calderon, who imo is Steve Nash-lite, in the sense that they are very smart PGs who cannot play defense although they try. Lastly, Bargnani had a pretty good improvement in his 3rd season, which raptors fans can only hope it will be a sign to come for the Italian. 

After those three, who do we have? AP is a backup 2. Humphries is a backup big men who does not know his role and looks to score instead. Kapono only bring shooting, and even then he cannot create for himself. He doesn't bring defense, rebounds, hustle, etc. We have Joey G who I felt played pretty nicely this season but still a backup swingman nonetheless. As for Marion, he only came after half the season was done, so its kind of hard to evaluate him. It would be nice to see what he could do with this team after training camp and a full season under his belt.

The fact is, we don't have great "talent" as you make it out to be. They look great and talented because we follow this team closer than many other teams, but other teams have even greater talent than we do.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Marion is talented
Kapono is talented, I mean as much as he is deficient defensively, shooting lights out like him is talent. Raps just fail at using him properly.
Bosh is talented
Calderon is talented, he is among one of the best pure PG in the league.
Bargnani is talented
AP is actually quite clutch and is an excellent role player. Once again, he is just not used properly.

Raps don't have superstar talent outside of Bosh but they are talented. Talented enough to not miss the playoffs at the very least.

Are the raps that much worst than the Miami Heat? Take out Bosh and Wade and please tell me who the Heat are that much more talented than Toronto?

What about Chicago? Outside of Bosh and Rose... Are they more talented? Sixers who played with a 29 games Elton Brand?

TO don't have championship contenders "talent" but they are definately talented.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I see MrB and Bill don't have much to say in ways of a retort.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Marion is talented
> Kapono is talented, I mean as much as he is deficient defensively, shooting lights out like him is talent. Raps just fail at using him properly.
> Bosh is talented
> Calderon is talented, he is among one of the best pure PG in the league.
> ...


Playoff teams have more than just jump shooters/guys who need the ball in their hand to be effective on the court. Playoff teams like Chicago and Philly have guys who can be physical defenders for you and give your team quality minutes without shooting one jumpshot. Noah, Ty Thomas, Hinrich, Dalembert, Andre Miller, Udonis Haslem, all of them can give you 30+ minutes on the floor without having to shoot one jumper. 

We had those type of players in our playoff years (Garbo, Mo Peterson, Rasho), we've since added no one close to that nature outside of Pops and when he was on the court people were happy about what he was doing for our team. 

Likewise, we also need guys who can penetrate the basket or play in the low post and score in the paint. We dont have anyone who can do that consistently other than Calderon working pick and roll with Bosh or Bargnani...but that point has been driven home on these boards one too many times .


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Porn_Player said:


> I see MrB and Bill don't have much to say in ways of a retort.


I have said I all I need to in form of a retort. I am not a fickle fan, I know when my team sucks and I know when they are good. I don't "take my ball and go home" when things don't go my way. I suck it up.....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

NeoSamurai said:


> Playoff teams have more than just jump shooters/guys who need the ball in their hand to be effective on the court. Playoff teams like Chicago and Philly have guys who can be physical defenders for you and give your team quality minutes without shooting one jumpshot. Noah, Ty Thomas, Hinrich, Dalembert, Andre Miller, Udonis Haslem, all of them can give you 30+ minutes on the floor without having to shoot one jumper.
> 
> We had those type of players in our playoff years (Garbo, Mo Peterson, Rasho), we've since added no one close to that nature outside of Pops and when he was on the court people were happy about what he was doing for our team.
> 
> Likewise, we also need guys who can penetrate the basket or play in the low post and score in the paint. We dont have anyone who can do that consistently other than Calderon working pick and roll with Bosh or Bargnani...but that point has been driven home on these boards one too many times .


I fail to see how that has anything to do with talent. Last time I checked, being physical does not translate to talent. Also, according to your logic, if we kept JO we would make the playoffs? He gave the raps that physical play but that did not bring them anywhere.

I am not saying that I disagree with you that Raps lack physical/toughness play nor that they do not need a slasher.

All I am saying is that what you said has nothing with my claim that Raptors are talented and despite that, they keep underachieving.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> I have said I all I need to in form of a retort. I am not a fickle fan, I know when my team sucks and I know when they are good. I don't "take my ball and go home" when things don't go my way. I suck it up.....


But I'm not that fan either. I haven't said I've bailed on the Raptors all I said was I preferred to watch other teams towards the rear end of this season. You jumped on me with some pretty ridiculous statements 'fair weather fans, or the more popular, band wagon jumpers' which is absurd given I've been around for the last 6 years posting on this site about my team. What you said was wrong. Yes I am angry with the franchise and I want things to change but are the Raptors the first ball teams news I check everyday? Yes, they certainly are. 

And in all fairness, I believe I have the right to currently be angry at this team.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> I fail to see how that has anything to do with talent. Last time I checked, being physical does not translate to talent. Also, according to your logic, if we kept JO we would make the playoffs? He gave the raps that physical play but that did not bring them anywhere.
> 
> I am not saying that I disagree with you that Raps lack physical/toughness play nor that they do not need a slasher.
> 
> All I am saying is that what you said has nothing with my claim that Raptors are talented and despite that, they keep underachieving.


So your definition of being talented is being able to shoot the ball? Because that's all Raptors have right now believe it or not. Being able to be physical, play good man-to-man defense, help defense, and the ability to drive to the hoop are all signs of talent. Guys like Thadeus Young, Iguodala, Noah, Haslem, etc are guys who are talented in the sense that they bring different elements to the game than shooting the ball, so in that sense, they are talented in their own right. 

In my opinion, being able to multiple things well on the court is being talented. Right now, a lot of the raps can only do one thing. Prime example was Kapono. Yeah he can really shoot the ball, but he's a liability on all other aspects of the game, regarding defense, rebounding, inability to penetrate, etc. I mean, I don't want to prove that raptors are "un"talented or anything but maybe an easier explanation is the fact that the teams above the Raptors had just as good or even better talent as the Raptors did.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Porn_Player said:


> But I'm not that fan either. I haven't said I've bailed on the Raptors all I said was I preferred to watch other teams towards the rear end of this season. You jumped on me with some pretty ridiculous statements 'fair weather fans, or the more popular, band wagon jumpers' which is absurd given I've been around for the last 6 years posting on this site about my team. What you said was wrong. Yes I am angry with the franchise and I want things to change but are the Raptors the first ball teams news I check everyday? Yes, they certainly are.
> 
> And in all fairness, I believe I have the right to currently be angry at this team.



First of all my original comment came after a post by Dee-Zy when he said he gave-up on the team, it had nothing to do with you, so please stop flattering yourself. You took my post and started directly attacking me....maybe you are a little too defensive in your claim to be a great fan. So for you to say I jumped all over you, YOU ARE WRONG, it was not until you threw out the schmuck word that I actually replied to anything you said. People in glass houses should not throw stones, and it looks like you are living in a greenhouse!. I have stated that I am upset with the team at times, I get angry with the loosing, but I will still follow and support this team 100%, maybe I am a sadist, but I do not ever put another team ahead of the Raptors. I love to watch all basketball, I will watch whatever NBA game is on, but if there are two games, and one is the Raptors, I choose Toronto. 

Nobody said you don't have the right to be angry, I will reiterate, I have made that claim myself, but I question loyalty when you need to resort to the attacking.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ok, I take back the schmuck. I thought you had aimed your post at me. 

Cyber buddies again?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

vinsanity77 said:


> So your definition of being talented is being able to shoot the ball? Because that's all Raptors have right now believe it or not. Being able to be physical, play good man-to-man defense, help defense, and the ability to drive to the hoop are all signs of talent. Guys like Thadeus Young, Iguodala, Noah, Haslem, etc are guys who are talented in the sense that they bring different elements to the game than shooting the ball, so in that sense, they are talented in their own right.
> 
> In my opinion, being able to multiple things well on the court is being talented. Right now, a lot of the raps can only do one thing. Prime example was Kapono. Yeah he can really shoot the ball, but he's a liability on all other aspects of the game, regarding defense, rebounding, inability to penetrate, etc. I mean, I don't want to prove that raptors are "un"talented or anything but maybe an easier explanation is the fact that the teams above the Raptors had just as good or even better talent as the Raptors did.


I wrote a dictionary to your response but it is not going anywhere between us two so I changed it. My opinion is that Raptors are talented and no I am not saying that talent is solely in shooting the ball. I think you are right in saying that Noah and Haslem are talented in their own right however I don't see how Marion is less talented than Noah or Haslem. Or even Kapono, as they are role players. Having the top 3 3pter is to me much more talented than a non low post threat big man.

I do believe that Raptors are more talented than the teams I listed above. I will simply keep it as that. If you disagree than that is fine. 

What you said does make me think though... do you believe that if Raps had Noah instead of Kapono the Raps would of made the playoffs? I mean it's not like the Raps were using Kapono properly or using him at all for that matter...


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

now we need to hope Hump becomes tougher as the back up C.
Grahem as the back up SF should be fine.
those 3 give enough tougness, roko wll need to step up.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> I wrote a dictionary to your response but it is not going anywhere between us two so I changed it. My opinion is that Raptors are talented and no I am not saying that talent is solely in shooting the ball. I think you are right in saying that Noah and Haslem are talented in their own right however I don't see how Marion is less talented than Noah or Haslem. Or even Kapono, as they are role players. Having the top 3 3pter is to me much more talented than a non low post threat big man.
> 
> I do believe that Raptors are more talented than the teams I listed above. I will simply keep it as that. If you disagree than that is fine.
> 
> What you said does make me think though... *do you believe that if Raps had Noah instead of Kapono the Raps would of made the playoffs*? I mean it's not like the Raps were using Kapono properly or using him at all for that matter...


who knows? A guy like Noah was someone who we were definitely lacking for rebounding, hustle, intensity, and who we could have used in close game situations this season to help us win some ball games. I will definitely not say that Noah would have made the difference between making the playoffs and missing it, but he would have definitely helped us win more games this year


----------

